# Bachelor's Gourmet Porridge



## Lifter (Oct 20, 2004)

Into a pot or saucepan pur 2 (more or less) glasses of cold water.  Add a half glass, (more or less) of Red River cereal (Sunny Boy has some noxious chemical additive!)  Bring to a boil, strirring frequently and lifting the pot off the stove when it threatens to boil over.  Reduce heat so it doesn't.

Cook for 5-10 minutes (until the radio news is over, TV news takes too long)  Turn off the heat.  Stir in a spoonfull of bran (A handfull or two, leter, when you develop the taste for it, and a constitution to match).

Add honey, syrup, or other; or no sweetener, to taste.  To each helping in bowl (or pot) add a handfull of raisins, sliced banana and milk to go with the sweetener or instead of it.  This porridge will be enhanced by a slice or two of heavy brown bread unspoiled by salt, butter, jam or other pollutant.  (When pot is empty, set it in a sink and fill with cold water as it will be easy to wash later-like in a day  or two)  For added variety (once you start having this dish more than a couple times a day) top it off with cherries or Special K  and/or strawberries, gooseberries, raspberries or Saskatoons, according to season...

(Repeated from a Cdn Prairies Church cookbook, the original farmers and settlers from the early 1900's having their say on cooking...you wonder why they were so healthy?)

Lifter


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

YOWEE!  Now there's a REAL stick-to-the-ribs breakfast!!!  Hmmmm....could this be the chosen fare on the morning of those ice fishing jaunts of yours!!!

Gosh, I'd bet that stuff is great!  A little maple syrup on top and nothing else.  Ooooooooh!


----------



## honeybee (Nov 8, 2004)

I still like plain ol' rolled oats. Cook them in water and add one or some of the following: sliced banana, milk, cinnamon, craisins, raisins, dates, walnuts, pecans. You might say I like "dressed up oatmeal".


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh baby...Red River cereal...yum yum. Think I know what is for breakfast tomorrow. 

You know...I mostly use that for my 7 grain bread recipe, completely forgetting how yummy it is as a breakfast food. Thanks Lifter.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

I like my porridge with brown sugar and milk.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

What is Red River Cereal?  Just have oatmeal, cream of wheat, and malt o meal around here that I know of.


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

Red River cereal is Canadian. It has cracked wheat, flax, and lot of other yummy grains in it. I will see if I can find a link or something to a site for you.  Try looking http://www.redrivercereal.com/


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

Thank you!  Now...if I understand "Red River" is a brand....what cereal would you compare it to?


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

Whoa. That is a hard one. I don't think I would compare it to any commercial brands I have seen in the US. If you were to try to duplicate it at home you would need to use a lot of plain cracked wheat and some other seven grain cereal. Wait a second here, I am going to go pour some on a plate and try to post the picture.


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

OK, my apologies for the fuzziness of the pic. I took it with my webcam. The dark flecks are flax seed, most of the rest of it is cracked wheat, there is a substantial amount of oat bran in there too. There is some oatmeal, but it is chopped up pretty fine. If you were to duplicate this, I would suggest buzzing oatmeal in the food processor first then mixing it in with everything else. This is really tasty hot cereal, and my goodness it is filling!! It is also WONDERFUL to use when you are making whole grain bread.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 3, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Now...if I understand "Red River" is a brand....what cereal would you compare it to?



I think that Bob's Red Mill might have something similar to what they're talking about. They have 5- 7- 8- and 10-grain packages. I've only had the seven-grain, I didn't realize there were so many others until I looked at their website.

Bob's also has great TvP, all kinds of flours, grains, etc. And some good recipes too! I use their stuff often. 


Z


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 3, 2005)

Zereh, you are right!! Bob's Red Mill 10 grain cereal is wonderful. It is one of my favorite hot breakfast cereals. 

10-Grain Cereal-made from stone ground high protein hard red wheat, rye, triticale, oat bran, oats, corn, barley, soy beans, brown rice, millet, and flaxseed. 





http://www.bobsredmill.com/catalog/index.php?action=showdetails&product_ID=2


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

I was wondering what it was like too, thanks for that.


----------

